# Resuming EOI



## engsaqib (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have applied for both visa sub-classes (189 &190). I want to suspend or delete my EOI for 189 visa subclass. How shall i proceed? I should suspend my EOI (one day earlier) for the upcoming 5th August round and then resume it later (one day after) or i shall update my EOI by unclicking (deleting) 189 visa subclass. My intention is to get SS invite only for 190 visa-subclass and at the same time retain visa date of effect of my earlier submitted 189 application for future use; in case I could not get state sponsorship. Does resuming/reactivating EOI will change visa date of effect?

Regards
Saqib


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

engsaqib said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for both visa sub-classes (189 &190). I want to suspend or delete my EOI for 189 visa subclass. How shall i proceed? I should suspend my EOI (one day earlier) for the upcoming 5th August round and then resume it later (one day after) or i shall update my EOI by unclicking (deleting) 189 visa subclass. My intention is to get SS invite only for 190 visa-subclass and at the same time retain visa date of effect of my earlier submitted 189 application for future use; in case I could not get state sponsorship. Does resuming/reactivating EOI will change visa date of effect?
> 
> ...


*Hello engsaqib,*

You can edit your submitted EOI prior to receiving an invite through SkillSelect.

But if you alter details that results in a change in your points score, then your effective date of submission of EOI would change to date when you made these changes

Even if you have already submitted an EOI for an 189 visa, you can still update your EOI to show your interest in applying for a 190 visa though State or Territory sponsorship.

While filling out EOI - you can opt for one or both of 189 and 190 in an EOI - but you cannot receive invite for both 189 and 190.

Both invite process work separately. *SkillSelect automatically suspends access to an EOI when it sends an invitation. *

Once you receive an invitation from SkillSelect, you will then have *60 days* to make a valid visa application online, before the invitation expires. 

*Until your invite expires, you cannot receive another invitation.*

If you receive two invitations in SkillSelect but do not lodge a valid visa application as a result of these invitations, your EOI will be removed from the SkillSelect database and will have to be formally resubmitted to be considered for future invitation rounds. If you do not receive an invitation, your EOI will remain active in SkillSelect for 2 years. 

189 invites are sent out on the 1st and 3rd Monday of each month and are based on points that you have claimed - applicant with highest points are invited first. For applicants with equal number of points, EOIs with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.

189 invites through a State or territory Nomination by via SkillSelect means that you will be issued an invitation to apply for a visa as soon as you are nominated, rather than having to wait for a scheduled invitation round to take place.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## engsaqib (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks Icriding,
Can you shed some more light. I have applied for both 189 (visa date of effect 30/06/13) and 190 (visa date of effect 06/07/13). As per current trends, I am hoping to get invite for 189 on upcoming 5th august round. I am interested in state sponsorship (190) only but as a plan B; I want to retain my 189 application with same visa date of effect (30/06/13) for future use, in case I could not get state sponsorship.

If I update my submitted EOI now and show interest only in 190 visa though State or Territory sponsorship i.e unclick 189 option. Would i still able to get same visa date of effect (30/06/13) for 189 visa; if i show interest later in 189 visa i.e. click again 189 option.


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

engsaqib said:


> Thanks Icriding,
> Can you shed some more light. I have applied for both 189 (visa date of effect 30/06/13) and 190 (visa date of effect 06/07/13). As per current trends, I am hoping to get invite for 189 on upcoming 5th august round. I am interested in state sponsorship (190) only but as a plan B; I want to retain my 189 application with same visa date of effect (30/06/13) for future use, in case I could not get state sponsorship.
> 
> If I update my submitted EOI now and show interest only in 190 visa though State or Territory sponsorship i.e unclick 189 option. Would i still able to get same visa date of effect (30/06/13) for 189 visa; if i show interest later in 189 visa i.e. click again 189 option.


*Hello engsaqib,*

Based on the situation described above, you don't have much to worry about.

The ranking of your Expression Of Interest will determine if you will receive a SkillSelect invitation in the next round of invitations.

The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions Of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.

You will not be able to view your ranking. When you submit your completed EOI, you will be shown your points score. You will not be able to view your ranking position because this will change as other EOIs are submitted and/or withdrawn from SkillSelect. After each invitation round for the skilled independent and skilled regional (provisional) visas, the department will publish on its website the lowest scoring points test mark that allowed an EOI to be invited for each relevant subclass. 

*Link: *http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/#occupation-ceilings

This will give you an indication of your potential for receiving an invitation in future rounds.

You will either receive a *scheduled *189 visa invite or an *automatic *190 visa invite through state nomination.

I don't see why you need to update your EOI now. I am *not sure* you will be able to retain your old visa date of effect, if you update your EOI.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi,

I'm also in a confused situation.

Currently I am having 55 points and I have to get a State Sponsorship for migration. However, I did IELTS again on last Saturday (27th July) with the intention of getting 8 in each band. The exam was tough and I am not sure about scoring 8 in each band.

Can I lodge the EOI now and apply for State Sponsorship and change it depending on the results of IELTS? Is it possible?

Please help.. I am confused...

Thanks in advance


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

ruchkal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm also in a confused situation.
> 
> ...


*Hello ruchkal,*

You can *edit *your submitted EOI prior to receiving an invite through SkillSelect.

But if you alter details that results in a change in your points score, then your effective date of submission of EOI would *change *to date when you made these changes

Even if you have already submitted an EOI for an 189 visa, you can still *update *your EOI to show your *interest *in applying for a 190 visa though State or Territory sponsorship.

While filling out EOI - you can opt for *one *or *both *of 189 and 190 in an EOI - but you *cannot *receive invite for both 189 and 190.

Both invite process work separately. SkillSelect automatically *suspends *access to an EOI when it sends an invitation.

Once you receive an invitation from SkillSelect, you will then have *60 days *to make a valid visa application online, before the invitation expires.

Until your invite *expires*, you cannot receive another *invitation*.

If you receive two invitations in SkillSelect but do not lodge a valid visa application as a result of these invitations, your EOI will be removed from the SkillSelect database and will have to be formally resubmitted to be considered for future invitation rounds. If you do not receive an invitation, your EOI will remain active in SkillSelect for 2 years.

189 invites are sent out on the 1st and 3rd Monday of each month and are based on points that you have claimed - applicant with *highest *points are invited first. For applicants with equal number of points, EOIs with *earlier *dates of effect are invited before later dates.

189 invites through a State or territory Nomination by via SkillSelect means that you will be issued an *automatic* invitation to apply for a visa as soon as you are nominated, rather than having to wait for a scheduled invitation round to take place.
*
Hope this helps...

All the best with your application.

Icriding*


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

icriding said:


> *Hello ruchkal,*
> 
> You can *edit *your submitted EOI prior to receiving an invite through SkillSelect.
> 
> ...


Dear icriding,

Thanks a lot for your reply. So it's okay to apply for State Sponsorship now and change it, if required, depending on IELTS results to independent, isn't it?

Thanks again...


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

ruchkal said:


> Dear icriding,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply. So it's okay to apply for State Sponsorship now and change it, if required, depending on IELTS results to independent, isn't it?
> 
> Thanks again...


*Hello ruchkal,*

Yes, you can. But in my opinion, you should submit an EOI for *both *visas.

You will need to update your EOI, if you manage to improve your IELTS score, 

Upon update, your effective date of submission of EOI *would change to date when you made these changes.*

The ranking of your Expression Of Interest will determine if you will receive a SkillSelect invitation in the next round of invitations.

The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. 

For clients who have *equal points scores*, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions Of Interest with *earlier dates *of effect are *invited before *later dates.

On the other hand, if you are successful in your State Sponsorship application, you will be issued an *automatic invitation *on SkillSelect to apply for a visa, rather than having to wait for a scheduled invitation round to take place.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

icriding said:


> *Hello ruchkal,*
> 
> Yes, you can. But in my opinion, you should submit an EOI for *both *visas.
> 
> ...


Dear icriding,

Thanks a lot.. It's really helpful... 

Ruchkal


----------



## MatthewTJ (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi guys, I have found your conversation very informative and have realised that I may have to wait for my invitation to lapse before I can resubmit a revised EOI.

When I submitted my EOI I thought I could back up all my claims, I have employment references and qualifications transcripts ready to send.

Looking back at my EOI, I included a year's worth of what I believe to be relevant work experience gained previous to me graduating from university. This, combined with other information, has taken my EOI score up to 75 points. However, what I am weary of is, even though I can support my claim for this employment, it may not be considered to be at a required level because it was not postgraduate experience.

Could anybody shed some light on this for me? I'm thinking that I may be more confident leaving out this one year of work experience (which would then take me down to 70 points) but in order to do this I realise I will have to wait for the invitation to lapse.

Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Regards,
Matthew


----------

